# E-Mails aus outlook.com exportieren?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob und wenn ja wie man E-Mails aus Outlook.com ehemals Hotmail exportieren kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2013)

Nach einiger Suche habe ich genau deine Frage auf Microsoft Answers gefunden: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ec?msgId=0ec67d11-8917-475e-b229-39fecb36e428

Es ist leider (noch) nicht möglich, nur über Umwege (sprich Installation eines Emailklients, etc.).

Wohin willst du es denn eigentlich exportieren?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,
nun eigentlich will ich es so exportieren das ich die Mails als Datei habe.
So das ich diese eben gesichert habe.
Doofe Frage aber ist Windows Live das neue Outlook Express?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade auch selber bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut:



			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abgelöst wurde es mit dem Erscheinen von Windows Vista durch Windows Mail.  In Windows 7 ist Windows Mail nicht mehr enthalten. Stattdessen bietet Microsoft den Nachfolger Windows Live Mail als Bestandteil von Windows Live Essentials zum Download an.



Ich habe auch bei der Dokumentation für die Live Connect API gesucht, ob man Emails automatisiert runterladen könnte. Bin nicht fündig geworden. Lediglich für Kontakte, Dateien auf SkyDrive, etc. ist was vorhanden, jedoch nicht für Emails. Bleibt im Prinzip nur noch der Standardweg per IMAP oder POP3.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,
danke für deine Mühe!
Microsoft hat echt nur Krütze in in ihrer Namensgebung. Hauptsache der Kunde ist verwirrt.

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (22. Juli 2013)

Folgendes hab ich gerade gefunden.
Vllt. was für dich 

https://github.com/joeyates/imap-backup


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,
danke werd ich mir mal zu Gemüte ziehen.

Grüße


----------

